
A gentle introduction to isogeny-based cryptography [pdf] - altro
http://www-users.math.umn.edu/~math-sa-sara0050/space16/slides/space2016121503-costello.pdf
======
jaymzcampbell
My group theory is far too rusty to gather what is really going on here, but
having looked at the Wikipedia article on SIDH the reason this might be of
particular interest is it is a "post quantum" crypto algo - i.e. thought to be
secure against attack using a quantum computer.

~~~
IncRnd
What would have been good to call out on the Diffie-Hellman Instantiations
slide is that SIDH supports forward secrecy.

~~~
eximius
Isn't that more a property of the protocol than the underlying crypto? What DH
exchange can't support forward secrecy?

~~~
IncRnd
Agreed, but the distinction you draw between kex and keys doesn't exist on the
slide, which was my point. I could have worded that better.

The slide I referred to mentioned the instantiations, not all of which provide
pfs.

------
josephv
Not gentle

~~~
cmrx64
Might be more gentle with the speaker actually presenting, instead of just
slides :)

~~~
eximius
Do we have a link to the talk?

~~~
IncRnd
This paper may be helpful until then.
[http://eprint.iacr.org/2016/413.pdf](http://eprint.iacr.org/2016/413.pdf)

